# Awnings for kontiki 645



## 105680 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi All 
Can anyone recommend which awning is better for my kontiki 645 the Fiamma or Omnistar and what size would you suggest? :roll:


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I had a 4.5m Fiamma zip awning on my Kontiki 645 , think this is about the biggest you can fit on them.

Cheers Mark


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

My 645 has a 4metre Omnistor which fits a treat, i don't think a bigger one would fit. But i also have a nearly new Safari room with curtains and a matching fitted ground mat for only £300.

Regards John.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

We are the Fiamma Care UK Centre and also a SWift Main Dealer.

Thanks

Moderators Note:

Contact details removed by moderators.
Advertising on forums is against the forum rules. Please contact Admin for details of advertising opportunities on MHF.


----------

